# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Lien vers une image stocke dans la base

## teen6517

Bonjour a tous

Je cherche a faire un formulaire qui ramne plusieurs champs (nombre et texte) que j'ai dans ma table.
Par exemple :
Direction : DSI
Sous-Dir : Applicatif
Nb Employ : 8


Jusque l c'est super facil.

Mais la ou je coince c'est que dans ma base de donne je sais stocker tout type de fichier (.pdf, .doc, .jpg ...) grce  un champs de type BLOB (il faut aussi le mimetype)
Pour les stocks j'utilise l'lment explorateur de fichier.

Je voudrais rajouter dans mon formulaire une ligne supplmentaire 
Organigramme : un logo

Quand je clique sur le logo je veux que a m'ouvre mon PDF dans un nouvel onglet.

C'est comme un <a href> mais le probleme c'est que la destination du lien est une image dans ma base de donn et non une image sur le serveur merci de votre aide si quelqu'un a deja fait quelque chose dans ce gout la
Merci

----------

